

Show HN: A quiz app using the Web Speech API - iambrandonn
http://iambrandonn.github.com/FlashCards/

======
tomasien
Wow this works really well! Love it.

By the way, this really demonstrates why I don't have much confidence in
speech based applications. I started playing this in my living room, and my
sister immediately was like "why are you doing that?" It's weird to just start
talking at a computer. Felt weird, looked weird, was weird. That's why walkie-
talkie functionality, which was in a lot of phones for a while, lost out to
text messaging.

(not a criticism of this game, which I like a lot)

~~~
tomasien
Exceptions: while driving

------
ivan_ah
This is probably the coolest thing I have seen this week! Really low intensity
interactions with the computer. Who needs a keyboard?

I have been using <http://talktyper.com> lately and I am amazed with the
accuracy. I am not throwing out my keyboard out of the window yet, but
soon.... soon.

Thx for releasing the source!

------
jechen
Tried the multiplication quiz: recognition is a bit slow and inaccurate, which
results in repeated attempts per problem (and gets in the way of the main
objective: answering as many as quickly in a minute). It's an otherwise cool
showcase of the speech recognition feature though. :)

------
btbuildem
Hope you're keeping track of how often people curse at it. You know, for
science.

When I worked on a project related to voice recognition and phone menu
systems, they ended up making swear words redirect to the operator.

------
ollysb
It was way off for me, after a minute of attempts I couldn't get it to
understand árbol (spanish vocab)

~~~
ollysb
Not sure if it's got some kind of learning algorithm, it mistook "school" for
"scrubs" repeatedly for a whole minute but after that started to understand
very consistently.

